# Shimano 9 speed sti's



## Young Un (28 Aug 2009)

anyone got any old ones lying around they want to part with?


Cheers
Steve


----------



## simon_adams_uk (18 Sep 2009)

YHPM

Simon


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Sep 2009)

i think young un may allready have some, so if he doesnt want them ones then pm me with the details as i have a m8 who might have m...


----------

